

Facebook introduces "Promote" button - new level of pimpery? - ved_a

I was shocked to see "Promote" link in facebook. It seems that Facebook is asking for money to promote your post. Wow.
======
Empro
[http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/09/18/facebook-
expands-t...](http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/09/18/facebook-expands-test-
highlight-lets-pay-push-status-updates-friends/)

